# Paint



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

I've done a little research on this already..but I wanted to ask the question here and get a few opinions. Can i paint an old fiberglass rod when i strip it to be refinished. It's white..but the white finish has chipped off from years of abuse. Not a high end rod..but one i can practice on before going on to nice blanks. If i do it..I would like to make it look better..Appreciate any input..


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Go to a marine supply house & get the same type of paint they use to paint boats. It's made to go on fiberglass, so you won't have to do anything extra to it.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Like a urethane paint?...Not doing anything xtra?..as in a top coat..like permagloss...or flexcoat?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Right, if you get the marine paint like is used on boats, there is no need to top-coat it with permaglos. This works on fiberglass (because the paint was designed to bond to fiberglass). Not sure how it would do with graphite. Wayne Fowlkes taught me this last week.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

I LIKE IT!..Thanks for the tidbit Clyde...I knew I'd find a good answer here...I had a friend that does body work and auto paint suggest the same thing...of course he's never built a rod though.. This should get me a..I TOLD YA SO..


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Sounds like a piece of golden info there. I must file this.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Clyde..anywhere local to purcahse components?..I know i can buy online from many sources...I just like to be able to do some hands on research while I'm learning about the components..and how to purchase the correct items for the purpose I'm using them for...I know..I know..I should just let you build me one.. ..I'm a woodworker by trade and while i love it..It sometimes seem too much like "work" to do wood projects for myself..Looking for something different to keep my hands busy over the winter months.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

No where local that I know of.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*come on clyde.*

Turn that living room into a showroom.....


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks again for the info Clyde..I have it all stripped down...got it down to the bare blank..The old finish popped off pretty easy.Scraped it lightly and a little fine paper..and it cleaned up pretty well. Might be a bit before i get the new finish on it..need some warmer temps in my shop and have to get a project out of the way before i can start spraying paint in there. Researchin my guides and handle design now. I have a couple of rods with the cork tape..but they are only a couple years old..so I'm not sure what kind of life it actually has..Will it last like the EVA grips?


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

surfcast said:


> I have a couple of rods with the cork tape..but they are only a couple years old..so I'm not sure what kind of life it actually has..Will it last like the EVA grips?


probably not...but at .50 a foot its not expensive to replace..and its not hard to do either...


----------



## Cor (Oct 6, 2006)

I have used 2 part Polyurethane varnish on rods for years with excellent results, so can't see why the paint won't work.

In fact, one of the local blank manufacturers told me to use it.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm sure it will work really well..no doubt. Going to get the paint today...wound up ordering the cork tape and some EVA...Not sure which I'll use yet. I have a couple of rods I want to rebuild...so I'll make use of it.


----------

